# Chrysalis of a monarch butterfly



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Pretty cool roberto. Did you want to show off your landscape pictures too? I wouldn't mind having a look.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

That is so awesome. And yes, I'd love to see pics of your landscaping.

Nice stuff!


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

and the list of your favorite plants, please!


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

You must have some milkweed in your landscaping. Keep an eye on it and right before it hatches yo will be able to see the monarch butterfly in the chrysalis.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have 3 different kind of butterfly weeeds, which are in the family as milkweed. I have milkweek im my backyard.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Plants that i have let to take over my landscape


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

More pictures of my wild landscape


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

List of my garden plant (not inclusive). 
Early Spring- feb to march: crocus, tulips, daffodil and pussy willow.
Spring- april to june: fruit trees, wild flowers, maple, some lilies, black locust borage, catnips and white dutch clover (seeded my backyard with it).
Summer, july - august: borage, coneflowers, catnip, mountain mint, balm mint, monarda (bee balm), russian sage, salvia, evodia, early goldenrods, sourwood (one tree), stonecrop (sedum), linden from the forest around me.
fall, sep to nov: 7 sons, late goldenrods, hibicus, sourwood, borage (fall fush), various type of asters. 

New plants being added to the landscape: eastern baccharis, tupelo, and buttonbush, and white snow clematis gathered from the wild.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks a lot. In my garden, I find a variety of bees but not many butterflies and moths. I’ll definitely add milkweeds to attract something other than the cabbage white. My place is not as large as yours but I’ll also try to find spaces for some trees in your list.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Kuro said:


> Thanks a lot. In my garden, I find a variety of bees but not many butterflies and moths. I’ll definitely add milkweeds to attract something other than the cabbage white. My place is not as large as yours but I’ll also try to find spaces for some trees in your list.


Oh, I get a lot of different butterflies twirling in the lazy summer afternoons. A large variety of native bees buzzing around. Get the butterfly weed instead of the milkweed, there are more colorful and last longer.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks, found one on the web. I'll sow some this fall. 
https://www.americanmeadows.com/wildflower-seeds/wildflower-species/butterfly-weed-seeds


----------

